# Mapping Keystep pitch bend to Expression CC?



## hylaster (Nov 6, 2019)

Hello all. I have an Arturia Keystep that I plan to use for composing while traveling for the holidays. I'm wondering if anyone knows of a way to re-map the pitch bend strip to use as my second fader controller (CC 11.) It would be nice to leave the Palette gear at home (plus I am increasingly disillusioned with it lately.) Since the PB controller on the Keystep is just a strip and not a mechanical wheel this seems like it should be pretty easy, but the Arturia utility doesn't seem to allow for it. The MIDI modifier plugin in Logic converts it to CC but it still has the return to 0 behavior when you lift your finger. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## OSMI (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi!

I found how to do it with Arturia MINILAB MKii. 

I use Cubase. But I guess Logic has the equivalent to Input Transformer-function

For Cubase:
In Input Transformer for the Midi-track. (In Cubase.)
If you chose Module 1, and check that it is on, (The On-button should be in blue on the top.)

In the upper pane:
Set these vaules.


Filter Target: Type is
Condition: Equal
Parameter 1: Pitchbend

And in the lower pane:
Action Target: Type
Operation: Set to fixed value
Parameter1: Controller.

If you now right click on the expression fader in the VST-synth, and chose Learn MIDI CC## Automation, the Pitchwheel strip should work as an expression fader. But pitchbend will not work... 


Now you should have 2 faders on your Keystep.

I was in Arturia's MIDI Control Center and set Pitch bend to:

Mode: Pitch Bend
Option: Hold
Channel: 11

Save it as a preset in MIDI Control Center, under Local Templates and then drag it up to the Memory 2 under Device Memories.

To avoid the pitch "wheel" to go to center, you have to press Shift --> Trigger Pad 2 ON MINILAB to activate Memory 2, that you loaded. (At least that's what's on the MINILAB MKii. Maybe it's Shift - 2 on Keystep? The manual should give the answer to how to activate local templates on Keystep.)


You can either set the Input Transformer to the one track, or global, for all midi-tracks/instrument tracks.


----------

